# 2002 Ford Escape Install.. First Major Job



## Deluca119 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm a newly licensed driver and for my birthday my parents bought me a 2002 Ford Escape, I love it, its perfect. Im really into cars now and I like to tinker with them just as I do with all other electronics, So little by little I started to get components from my cousin who owned a tow truck. I recently won an amp on eBay too so it was time to do some major wiring, Im not a music dub I'm just looking for some clear music, and something a bit more powerful than the measly 22watts rms my new head unit is putting out. My new amp 4 channels, but my head unit is only 2, so im hooking it to my rear speakers, eventually I want a new head unit that's a little more powerful to power the front speakers and then have 4 channel output so i can get a small sub woofer and enclosure in the trunk.

Got my new 6x9 poineers in, took a while, but it came out clean and finished i had to push the speaker wire through the molex to get the wires through the door so they were protected in the rubber case. Also had to cut the door to fit 6x9s instead of 6x8s.









RCAs and remote were a piece of cake, speaker wire was a bit of a hassle as i said earlier, also had to take out both of my seats and center console and remove all the floor paneling but everything came out nicely and i wont have to do it again if i get a sub, all i would have to take out is one rear panel and snake the wire into the trunk









Still have to finish running the power cable tomorrow, everything is in place and my seats and console are back on but I had trouble finding an existing grommet to send it through, in the dark.









And this was all possible because I got trapped in the car during a ten minute downpour, but it was worth it im pretty satisfied that the hard part is all over, all i have to do is drop in the amp, and snake the cable through a grommet, so excited to here my back speakers through an amp, i dont think Ive been in a car with an amp, even more psyched to get my enclosure and sub!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Rock on. It's only the beginning of a very long journey. You have to love the music to appreciate the sound.


----------



## pentavolvo (Nov 12, 2008)

forget amping the rears, amp the fronts man


----------



## Deluca119 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hah if only it was that easy, ive heard alot of different things about doing the backs or fronts but i figured the back would make more sense because in cars the have the two big speakers in the back.

Edit- Could I power all four even though my HU is only outputting one pair of RCAs. The amp is four channels.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ahh fun times, i just finished my 2nd build ive ever done, and this was my first complete install, and man i tell you what, it really can be a work out, you have a larger car so at least you wont get so cramped form being crouched for hours, but man it sitll sucks if you dont love the result. never let your self be completly satisfied, theirs always room to grow 

an escape is a great platoform, i looked at some escapes when i was car shopping, it was in my top choices, but i went with a chevy in the end  monte carlo, 04'  but the escapes are great platform, with lots of after market support. sucks to work on a car with no after market support :|


----------



## Deluca119 (Jul 7, 2010)

just ordered a sub! got it for a nice price too!

Kenwood KFC-W3012 KFC Series 12" 4-ohm subwoofer at Crutchfield.com
It doesn't look bad at all, and for $50 shipped im satisfied! Anyone know anything about this sub? Also, I was looking at this box, however will the two be compatible? BLAUPUNKT GTB300 12" SEALED CAR AUDIO SUBWOOFER SUB BOX: eBay Motors (item 400135002781 end time Aug-07-10 15:32:37 PDT)


----------



## pentavolvo (Nov 12, 2008)

yes its a 4 channel amp u should run all 4 off it and trust me amping the fronts is 10000x better then amping the rears


----------



## The J (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey! I have an 02 Escape, too, that I'm also slowly building a system for (I need to start a build log on here).

Supposedly, there's a really good place to run the wire through the firewall to the left of the brake pedal. If I remember correctly, it's where the clutch cable would run if you had a manual Escape. I couldn't find that open grommet on mine, so if you happen to find a good one, please let me know! If you can't find that, then I thought I remember noticing that there was a lot of room in the grommet for the hood release cable.

Edit: Also, depending on how crafty you're feeling, you might take a look at the spare tire well under cargo area floor. You could possibly use that to create a sub enclosure from or stash your amp there.


----------



## dyceskynes (Jul 20, 2010)

Any updates on this one? Im in the planning stages of a 2007 Escape.


----------



## Deluca119 (Jul 7, 2010)

I got a subwoofer! and it was very affordable which was my main goal, its a 12 inch kenwood KFC-3012w its 300watts rms, I payed just under fifty dollars for it, and i bought an enclosure on ebay for twenty two bucks shipped! So things are moving along steadily and EVERYTHING is setup and the way i want it to be. Ill have to get more pictures and updates when my car comes back from the body shop(Someone smashed my car while it was parked in the street...) I do have this video of everything all set up including my new head unit, Dual XHD6425 it was 78$ at 6th avenue electronics
2002 Ford Escape It was with my cell phone, dont mind the distortion is doesnt give the system justice!

Heres how my setup looks:
Headunit-Dual XHD6425
Front-6.5" Pioneers
Rear-6x9" Pioneers
Amp-Sony Xplode XM-ZR704 700watts peak
Sub-Kenwood KFC-3012w 1200watts peak


----------



## Deluca119 (Jul 7, 2010)

Updated!
























Made a custom kickplate out of an old plexiglass night stand thing


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Deluca119 said:


> Updated!


Nice job. 
My wife has an '05 Escape and we have the center console shifter. Doesn't that column shift get in the way of your radio?

She has nothing done to hers audiowise. Won't even let me do an iPod integration or bluetooth


----------



## Deluca119 (Jul 7, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> Nice job.
> My wife has an '05 Escape and we have the center console shifter. Doesn't that column shift get in the way of your radio?
> 
> She has nothing done to hers audiowise. Won't even let me do an iPod integration or bluetooth


Doesnt block my way at all, just the angle its at. I just setup bluetooth through that stereo, i love it its great it wirelessly plays my ipod the only problem being everytime i start the car i have to click bluetooth on the ipod to connect


----------

